# Small Home(s)



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a relatively small house, about 1200 sq ft plus 2 car attached garage. The house is at least 400 sq ft more than I need, and I probably could get by with max 600 sq ft.

I've been thinking about building a small house that would be energy efficient and have several solar panels.

That got me thinking. What if I built 5 or 6 small houses on 2-4 acres as a little retirement village. There could be a shared garden for those wanting to garden, a common swimming pool, maybe a small clubhouse, etc. Residents would have choice of either doing some of the common maintenance or paying a monthly fee. 

As you get into your 60's and 70's, would you consider living in a small community like this?


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I've thought about the same sort of thing. We found it was common here in rural NC to have family 'compounds', and that seemed really handy to have family so close by, but still have privacy.

The one thing I'd need is for all residents to be friends or family. Too much chance of having someone move in that turns out to be a lunatic....with friends or family you pretty much know what you're getting. I think it could work great, but I'm sure there are many factors I haven't thought out.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Jokarva said:


> I've thought about the same sort of thing. We found it was common here in rural NC to have family 'compounds', and that seemed really handy to have family so close by, but still have privacy.
> 
> The one thing I'd need is for all residents to be friends or family. Too much chance of having someone move in that turns out to be a lunatic....with friends or family you pretty much know what you're getting. I think it could work great, but I'm sure there are many factors I haven't thought out.


I was thinking about that. Plus, with older people moving in, there are health problems and even deaths to worry about. One option would be to make these leases rather than purchases. At least that way a bad tenant could be forced out.


----------



## ClubMike (Nov 18, 2004)

Better look into insurance, I would say better be careful or you could get sued and lose everything. Maybe someone drowns in the common swimming pool and then some lawyer claims you did not make it safe enough. 

I would rather subdivide and sell small plots and then be done with it. I might keep a few acres for myself and then sell 1 acre plots. 

I do like the idea, I could live in a small house, I am thinking abut building one out back to try out.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Absolutely.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> I have a relatively small house, about 1200 sq ft plus 2 car attached garage. The house is at least 400 sq ft more than I need, and I probably could get by with max 600 sq ft.
> 
> I've been thinking about building a small house that would be energy efficient and have several solar panels.
> 
> ...


No. I plan to die in my 1160 square foot house or one of my vacation campers.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> I have a relatively small house, about 1200 sq ft plus 2 car attached garage. The house is at least 400 sq ft more than I need, and I probably could get by with max 600 sq ft.
> 
> I've been thinking about building a small house that would be energy efficient and have several solar panels.
> 
> ...


You are in essence considering being a landlord to old people. Would I do it? :umno: Remember that I lived in south Florida and got to see crabby oldsters up close and personal on an ongoing basis.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> You are in essence considering being a landlord to old people. Would I do it? :umno: Remember that I lived in south Florida and got to see crabby oldsters up close and personal on an ongoing basis.


But you would havr fishing buddies close by.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You are talking about a condominium. You each own your own home, but have shared things, such as a park, swimming pool, maintenance. Everyone maintains their own lot, but everyone pays an annual fee for snow removal, care of the park and swimming pool. If you do it this way you can decide if you allow pets and what kinds, how many. You can decide if children are allowed, and so on.

I would not give an option on paying the annual or monthly fees. If someone wants to do the snow removal, pay that person instead of someone else. Everything would have to be handicap accessible: wide doorways, ramps, etc. so people could stay in their homes as they age.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Not a condominium as the legal definition of a condo is that you do not own the land. What the OP is talking about is a subdivision with shared common ground (pool, etc.) 

Having been the President of one, I would NEVER move to another property that has CC&R's (rules and regulations). And you would have to have them with any common ground. But it never ends there. The rules get tighter and you loose more freedom. Can't have this - can't do that. (sorta like the government these days)


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Nope. Wouldn't do it. I want my own place, on my own property, where no one can tell me what I can or can't do. I have 2 large dogs (who don't do any damage unlike little yappy ones) I can paint any color and grow what I want to. I have no need for a pool, I have my own hot tub which is better for DH joints. I also can have my DGD's over whenever and for as long as I want. That being said, they have a lot of retirement communities in Florida. Maybe do some online research as to what they offer etc.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

I can see reason why someone would want to live in the setting above and understand why some do not. Either way the idea of small homes is very interesting to me. My thoughts on it are like this. Have one built on our land (would love solor/wind to help power), rent out the large house we have now and put around with the animals as I grow older.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

To me, it would beat a condo or some kind of assisted living thing.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what I'm thinking of also. have one built on my land back in the woods. I wouldn't have to put out any money for land. I still have that and it's free and clear. this way I'd only have to buy materials because my son can build it. also power and everything is already there.~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

condo living is definitely not for everyone. I tried it. never again although many people are happy there. not enough work for me and too many rules. bored me to distraction.~Georgia


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

No [] way.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Four couples did this in an area fairly close to here. They built a small house (400 square feet) for each couple and a larger clubhouse/guest room. It seems to be working for them. I'd want something larger -- perhaps 600-700 square feet. 
http://smallhousebliss.com/2014/06/20/matt-garcia-design-llano-exit-strategy/


----------

